# NMI Taxidermy broken into



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Just heard on the news that more than $200,000 in valuable and rare taxidermy was taken after a break in from Parkey's Taxidermy in Cheboygan County, including mounts of a rare black leopard, two Bengal Tigers, and other rare and endangered animals. 

Undoubtedly headed for the black market...or a private collection somewhere. 

Anyone with any information is asked to contact the Michigan State Police.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

That's a real shame...I hear he does some amazing work.

I hope my buddies boar from last fall didn't get taken :yikes:


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Thieves I hate them!!!!!!!!!!!Hope they catch the @&%$ARDS.That is a shame for sure,just think how many people lost thier trophies and possibly a trophy of a lifetime.


----------

